# Günstiges Gamepad mit gutem Steuerkreuz



## Sesselmann (13. November 2015)

*Günstiges Gamepad mit gutem Steuerkreuz*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiß nicht ob der Thread hier richtig reinpasst, aber ich schätze das kommt am ehesten hin. 

Ich suche nach einem Gamepad mit einem gutem Steuerkreuz für relativ wenig Geld. Das Steuerkreuz ist mir deshalb wichtig, weil ich gerne auch mit Emulatoren spiele. 

Meine Anforderungen: Das Steuerkreuz muss natürlich eben gut sein. Zudem sollte es auch wirklich wie ein Kreuz sein. Diese seltsamen "Steuerscheiben" die es so häufig gibt, hasse ich wie die Pest. Hier ein Beispiel, damit ihr wisst was ich meine: Speedlink Thunderstrike Gamepad für den Computer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Punkt zwei: Das Gamepad möchte ich auch für andere Dinge als Emulatoren nutzen, es sollten also auch Joysticks und der übliche Schnickschnack vorhanden sein. wie bei Xbox oder Playstation die übliche Anzahl der Tasten (mehr darfs auch gerne sein). 

Punkt drei: Das Steuerkreuz muss so angeordnet sein wie beim Playstation Controller, also vom Daumen aus gesehen oben. Nicht so wie beim Xbox controller wo man das Ding rechts greifen muss. 

Ansonsten: ich bin kein Fan von analogen Schultertasten. Die machen häufig nur in Rennspielen Sinn und die mag ich eh nicht. da sind mir digitale Knöpfe mit einem Haptischen klickenden Feedback schon lieber. Allerdings kann ich auch mit Analogen leben. Digital aber auf jeden Fall bevorzugt. Kabelgebunden oder nicht - mir ist beides Recht solange bei der Kabellosen Variante man nicht ein zwei Stunden wider laden muss. Wenn es einen Controller in beiden Varianten gibt, sagt ruhig bescheid. Vibration ist nice to have, aber auch keine Pflicht. 

Mehr als 30€ will ich dafür nicht ausgeben. Deshalb fallen Playstation controller leider raus. Ich bin kein Profi, ich merke da in Sachen Reaktionszeit und co. eh keinen großen Unterschied. Aktuell habe ich bei mir einen Speedlink Torid, der etwa 26€ gekostet hat. Damit bin ich zum Beispiel sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist dort - wie auch beim originalen Xbox Controller das Steuerkreuz..... sagen wir mal für nicht mehr als Schnellauswahltasten zu gebrauchen. 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## svd (14. November 2015)

Da du ja schon einen Controller hast, der, bis auf Emulatoren eben, sonst alle anderen Spiele gut abdeckt, musst du vlt. nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau suchen und kaufen.

Evtl langte ein guter Klon des SNES Pads? Zumindest die Spiele bis inkl. der 16-bit Ära müssten damit doch super steuerbar sein.

Ansonsten, ich weiß ja nicht, wie sehr du das Steuerkreuz des PSX oder PS2 Pads magst, oder ob du zufällig gratis oder günstig, zB durch Familie/Freunde, an eines rankommst.
Ich habe so einen ähnlichen Adapter, der einem PSX/PS2 Pad einen USB Anschluss für PS3 oder PC verpasst. 
Windows 7 erkennt den Adapter ohne zusätzliche Treiber. Bei Spielen ist es Glückssache. Eben getestet, liefen "NFS Carbon" und sogar das "FIFA16 Demo" problemlos, während 
"Bastion" nicht lief. Aber speziell bei Emulatoren werden die Tasten ja ohnehin manuell zugewiesen, solange das Gamepad vom System erkannt worden ist.

edit: Es gäbe auch Klone des N64 Pads für den PC.


----------



## Sesselmann (14. November 2015)

Tatsächlich habe ich einen SNES Pad Klon hier liegen. Der ist aber richtig richtig mieß. Natürlich gibt es aber bessere auf dem Markt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich mit dem Formfaktor nicht gut zurecht komme. Zu flach und "nix zum anfassen". Auch wenn die Pads doch irgendwo Nostalgie schüren, sie stinken vom Haltekomfort (meiner Meinung nach) im vergleich zu modernen Controllern ab. Sebliges gilt auch für die Sega Controller. Außerdem will ich auch gerne einen zweiten Controller für besuch da haben, mit dem man Prinzipiell auch alles gegeneinander spielen kann.

Brauchbar wurden - vom halten her - finde ich die Controller erst ab N64 oder PS1 Ära. Tatsächlich habe ich sogar ein paar origianle N64 Controller mit Adapter da, aber dort stört mich das Layout der Tasten wider bei anderen System als dem N64. gut verwendbar so finde ich nur noch für NES Spiele, denn dort gibt es auch nicht mehr als 2 Hauptknöpfe (die c Knöpfe sind für mich keine richtigen Hauptknöpfe, ein zweiter Stick hätte hier besseres getan). 

Die Steuerkreuze von den Playstation Generationen 1 bis 3 (den von der 4. hatte ich noch nicht in den Händen) waren alle samt gut. Leider habe ich kein Pad da, und kenne auch keinen der eines kostengünstig loshaben will. Ansonsten bin ich bei gebrauchten Controllern vom Internet doch recht skeptisch.. Ich hatte da mal auf Ebay einen gebrauchten N64 Controller gekauft, laujt Beschreibung in gutem Zustand. Nun ohne aufwändige Réinigung und Reparatur des Sticks wäre der der direkt in die Tonne geflogen. 

Oh und Xinput ist für mich kein Kaufkriterium. Alle spiele die prinzipiell Controller unterstützen und ich spiele haben Directinput^^


----------



## svd (14. November 2015)

Schwierig... 
Dann kenn ich eigentlich nur noch ein paar Thrustmaster PC/PS2/PS3 Pads, die heißen dann meist "Blabla 2-in-1" (bzw. 3-in-1) welche ein Kreuz und das PS Layout haben.

Oder du musst das Schwestermodell deines aktuellen Pads testen, das Strike NX.


----------

